# Detailingworld™ Review - Feck's Philosophy Professor Plush



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

*Introduction*

This is the final review in my 3 part series of reviews for Markus over at Feck's Philosophy. As always thanks very much for sending out these detailing accessories and for offering me the opportunity to test these products out.
If you wish to know any more on the brand simply follow the link to the company website: http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/.

The final item I have here for review is the extremely dense 'Professor Plush' premium drying towel. This is Feck's more expensive offering for drying your car and sits above the H20 deluxe drying towel in the brand range.

*The Product*

Like the rest of the range tested thus far, the Professor Plush comes sealed within a clear, plastic bag with the smart looking company logo on display. This paper includes directions for use and how to properly maintain the towel.



The specs of the Professor Plush are listed below:

- 50 x 80cm in size.
- 80/20 blend of Polyester and Polyamide.
- A high density 1200 GSM (Grams per square meter).
- Very high pile, more so than the H2O resulting in an extremely soft towel.
- Double layered with suede bordering.

This is slightly narrower by 10cm but substantially wider at 20cm than the H2O. The longer width of this towel is a major plus for drying larger, flat panels such as the roof, windscreen and bonnet. It does require folding over a few times for drying the lower sections of the car as to avoid dragging it on the ground.

The 1200 GSM is up there with anything on the market as far as I am aware. What makes the Professor Plush towel different is how it achieves its high GSM figure. Competitors seem to get their high GSM from densely packing the fibres together in a shorter pile length. The Professor Plush instead offers a substantially longer microfiber nap that isn't quite as bunched together. This results in a towel that feels extremely plush, fluffy and ridiculously soft to the touch, more so than anything I have come across before. Essentially this should provide much more cushioning, offering an incredibly safe drying method.

Now given the length of the pile fibres I automatically assumed linting would occur. Surprisingly when removing it from the packaging, I found that there was no loose fibres whatsoever which silenced the sceptism in me. I have came across drying towels of this nature before and found them to lint badly, the lack of linting here suggests this towel is of a very high quality. The feel of the pile and quality of the stitching of the border would certainly suggest this.



*The Method*

As with any towel, be it a drying or buffing towel you should always wash it before use. This was stuck in a delicates wash (30 degrees) then given a spin to aid drying. It weighed a tonne even after the spin, showcasing it's absorbency even before use. This was popped in the dryer at a low heat for 30 mins before being hung in the drying cupboard overnight to dry completely.

The next day my car was given the usual maintenance wash so wheels cleaned, PW rinse, snow foam, rinse and 2BM hand wash (with the Mohican). This left the car panels clean and ready to be dried. Like with the H2O, I left standing water on the panels to better gauge the absorption of the Professor Plush.



Firstly the towel was laid down flat on the drivers side of the bonnet. It was large enough to cover half of my bonnet.



This was then dragged down the bonnet with absolutely no pressure at all other than the weight of the towel. Using it you really could feel just how slick and smoothly this passed over the paintwork.



1 single pass left that section of the bonnet completely dry with very little streaks left behind at all. Impressive given the fairly cold day it was.



The passenger side was then given the same treatment so again the towel was laid at the top of the panel and patted flat.



Before being dragged down the bonnet with no pressure.



In less than 20 seconds the bonnet was completely dry and from only two light passes of the towel. The absorbency was extremely impressive but it was the feel of using the towel that impressed me most. There is just something about the lack of drag with this towel, it gives you confidence that you are not causing any sort of marring on the paintwork due to the slick feel.

Next up was the roof and this time I recorded a little video to show it in action. Even being dragged along the roof awkwardly with one arm it didn't fail to soak up every drop of water.






Finally to complete the test it was time to try it on glass. Thus far there has been absolutely no linting on the car at all. These plush towels usually get found out on glass though that can be a bit more grabby when drying. There was plenty of water left intentionally on the windscreen to try catching the Professor Plush out.



Again I decided to record this one. The towel was placed at the top of the windscreen and dragged down the glass.






You can see in this video that the Professor Plush certainly isn't as smooth to pass over the glass. I suspect this would have been much easier with the use of both hands but it certainly felt a bit more grabby on glass. Regardless the towel still performed perfectly, it soaked up every ounce of water and upon closely inspecting the glass found I no traces of detached fibres from the towel.

*Price*

The Feck's Philosophy Professor Plush drying is slightly more expensive than the H2O Deluxe at £12.99 and can be purchased directly here: http://www.fecksphilosophy.com/product/professor-plush/

Discount code 'FPcrew15' adds an additional 15% discount to that £12.99 before P&P.

*Would I use it again?*

Like the H2O I have used this several times since this review. My opinion of it hasn't changed in the slightest. For the money you will do well to find a towel that feels this plush and soft on the paintwork.

*Conclusion*

I really liked the H2O Deluxe. For the price it is a bargain but I absolutely love the Professor Plush. I think the extra few £££ is well worth paying over the H2O. The thick, plush towels are my favourite type of drying towel and this ticks all the boxes for me personally with regards to that.

It has an unmatched pile length offering an extremely safe method of drying the car. Coupled with the high GSM this creates a super soft towel which eclipses everything else in that respect. The usual drawback of this type of towel is the excessive linting. Somehow this has been overcome with the Professor Plush so for me I see absolutely no negatives in using this towel.

If like me you prefer a plush towel then I don't see how anyone in the market for such a towel can be disappointed with the Professor Plush. It's a cracking towel and for me personally, it is the best towel I have came across so far and the first one I will grab from now on.

Thanks for reading!


_DW has followed the Manufacturer's Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test._


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Review


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

great review and great towel, i have one and its awesome!


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

forgot to say brian, how about saying that the towel is stuck together unlike others which pull apart in the middle  makes it a bit special and seems to increase absorbancy


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> forgot to say brian, how about saying that the towel is stuck together unlike others which pull apart in the middle  makes it a bit special and seems to increase absorbancy


I will be honest and say I wasn't aware of that overkill 

Didn't consider it as I haven't came across one of these cheaper towels. It really is a terrific towel though and deserves way more attention than it's got thus far. Excluding the H2O deluxe I have tried 4 other more expensive towels and none of them are as good nor as well made.


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Would like to buy one but am from croatia and theydo not ship to croatia


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

nice review


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

may be a good towel, but it seems to be the norm nowadays to just review products from companys that dont sponsor DW.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> may be a good towel, but it seems to be the norm nowadays to just review products from companys that dont sponsor DW.


isn't that a good thing?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Rotiform said:


> isn't that a good thing?


No, not for those retailers and manufactures who help to keep DW running.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I can only review what I have in front of me cheeky. The sponsors will often take priority over other non sponsor products unless I have already started the review. I also think these reviews are useful in attracting new sponsors to the forums, showing the amount of views and potential sales they could achieve by being on here.

Hopefully the next one gets your approval as its Wax Tubs 141 wax which is a DW sponsor. Just need the weather to play ball for a second application.

@Shogun Try contacting Markus Feck on Fb. He is the owner and may be able to help you with delivery  

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> No, not for those retailers and manufactures who help to keep DW running.


This site would be a very poor one if we only ever reviewed/discussed sponsored products.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I understand that the sponsors are an important part of the forum however their sponsorship buys them exposure to a very interested audience, it shouldn't (IMO) mean the forum and any reviews only cover sponsored brands or only brands sold by sponsoring traders. 

Thanks for the review Brian, very thorough as we have come to expect


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Your very welcome Steel and thank you


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

steelghost said:


> I understand that the sponsors are an important part of the forum however their sponsorship buys them exposure to a very interested audience, it shouldn't (IMO) mean the forum and any reviews only cover sponsored brands or only brands sold by sponsoring traders.
> 
> Thanks for the review Brian, very thorough as we have come to expect


Well said ...bud:thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

steelghost said:


> I understand that the sponsors are an important part of the forum however their sponsorship buys them exposure to a very interested audience, it shouldn't (IMO) mean the forum and any reviews only cover sponsored brands or only brands sold by sponsoring traders.
> 
> Thanks for the review Brian, very thorough as we have come to expect


the none sponsors who have these reviews get as much and at times more exposure then them who pay for the privilege. Infact this very towel has been mentioned in other threads by Brian claiming it is the best towel there is, and thats before this review thread was available . To get all this free publicity and recommendation all it costs is 1 free towel. 
How many towels do the sponsors produce and stock, i cant remember any of those being reviewed.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> the none sponsors who have these reviews get as much and at times more exposure then them who pay for the privilege. Infact this very towel has been mentioned in other threads by Brian claiming it is the best towel there is, and thats before this review thread was available . To get all this free publicity and recommendation all it costs is 1 free towel.
> How many towels do the sponsors produce and stock, i cant remember any of those being reviewed.


Fair enough, if any given sponsor feels very hard done by, I'm sure the review team would welcome other submissions from them also.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I can only review what I have in front of me cheeky. The sponsors will often take priority over other non sponsor products unless I have already started the review. I also think these reviews are useful in attracting new sponsors to the forums, showing the amount of views and potential sales they could achieve by being on here.
> 
> Hopefully the next one gets your approval as its Wax Tubs 141 wax which is a DW sponsor. Just need the weather to play ball for a second application.
> 
> ...


you can review what ever you choose or want to review. just because a company sends you a free product doesnt mean you have to review it. you could just send it them back.
As for attracting new sponsors, i recall a similar conversation after you and pittsy did a review on slick monkeys snow foam. the claim was they were going to become sponsors, yet they never have and you plant to review there new snow foam. 
personally i think companys have realised they dont need to spend money being a sponsor, just send free products and they will get better exposure than the sponsors do.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> This site would be a very poor one if we only ever reviewed/discussed sponsored products.


why would it. if those other companys want the same exposure and the sales that can come from a good review, then they should scratch our back first by sponsoring the site we all enjoy. Dont forget the majority of the sponsors also give us discount. Fecks dont


----------



## Shogun (Mar 21, 2010)

Brian1612 said:


> I can only review what I have in front of me cheeky. The sponsors will often take priority over other non sponsor products unless I have already started the review. I also think these reviews are useful in attracting new sponsors to the forums, showing the amount of views and potential sales they could achieve by being on here.
> 
> Hopefully the next one gets your approval as its Wax Tubs 141 wax which is a DW sponsor. Just need the weather to play ball for a second application.
> 
> ...


He is a very kind guy.
Have sent im the payment today and the parcel schould go out tomorow
Thumbs up


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> *why would it.* if those other companys want the same exposure and the sales that can come from a good review, then they should scratch our back first by sponsoring the site we all enjoy. Dont forget the majority of the sponsors also give us discount. Fecks dont


Are these forums for the benefit of paid sponsors or the countless members and public who read, contribute and share their knowledge and experiences.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> Are these forums for the benefit of paid sponsors or the countless members and public who read, contribute and share their knowledge and experiences.


there would be no forum without the sponsors. Sponsors give use discount, Sponsors give use one off deals. sponsors listen to what we want.sponsors and the pro's who give the knowledge, sponsors give us the 12 days of xmas. Sponsors give us open days. what do the none sponsor companys give us


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I presume you didnt bother to read the review? There is a 15% discount code mentioned which Feck's asked me to add in. 

Are you suggesting I can't have an opinion unless it is a sponsors product I am endorsing? I do reviews for DW happily but that doesn’t change the advice I hand out when people ask. Your basically implying I should be purposely biased towards sponsors products. It's a fantastic towel, the best I have used and at a good price. Why wouldn’t I suggest it when people ask for a drying towel?

Maybe you should take a leaf out of the sponsors books and actually offer something productive and worthwhile to detailing world for a change?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> you can review what ever you choose or want to review. just because a company sends you a free product doesnt mean you have to review it. you could just send it them back.
> As for attracting new sponsors, i recall a similar conversation after you and pittsy did a review on slick monkeys snow foam. the claim was they were going to become sponsors, yet they never have and you plant to review there new snow foam.
> personally i think companys have realised they dont need to spend money being a sponsor, just send free products and they will get better exposure than the sponsors do.


Also could you point me to that conversation as I don't recall this ever being said? I did test the snow foam though which was good.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> I presume you didnt bother to read the review? There is a 15% discount code mentioned which Feck's asked me to add in.
> 
> Are you suggesting I can't have an opinion unless it is a sponsors product I am endorsing? I do reviews for DW happily but that doesn't change the advice I hand out when people ask. Your basically implying I should be purposely biased towards sponsors products. It's a fantastic towel, the best I have used and at a good price. Why wouldn't I suggest it when people ask for a drying towel?
> 
> Maybe you should take a leaf out of the sponsors books and actually offer something productive and worthwhile to detailing world for a change?


wow so they offer a 15% discount on 1 product, how many towels do you think they will sell due to your review, its all extra revenue and the cost was 1 towel.there are sponsors who have towels that are just as good.
There are products i use that are not available of DW sponsors, i dont mention them on here, but your not just suggesting it your using DW to advertise them, if they want the business that can be produced by DW, then whats wrong with them putting something in first, and not just a free towel.
Whats wrong with showing some respect and supporting those who help keep DW running, like the way it use to be on here, seems some newer members are more concerned about themself


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> Also could you point me to that conversation as I don't recall this ever being said? I did test the snow foam though which was good.


i remember it Brian, but it was monster shines not slick monkey.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

cheekymonkey said:


> there would be no forum without the sponsors. Sponsors give use discount, Sponsors give use one off deals. sponsors listen to what we want.sponsors and the pro's who give the knowledge, sponsors give us the 12 days of xmas. Sponsors give us open days. what do the none sponsor companys give us


I've never said that the forum Sponsors are not important to keeping this place going but that doesn't mean there should always be a bias to discussing and reviewing their products to the exception of others. Most forum members wouldn't want that and I'd doubt the forum sponsors themselves would want it too.


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Can someone test this against in2detailing drinker towel as need a new towel


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Top review Brian, I think I'll be getting a little order together for Fecks, one or two bits now that have caught my eye


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

fozzy said:


> Top review Brian, I think I'll be getting a little order together for Fecks, one or two bits now that have caught my eye


Unfortunately for my wallet, me too :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

neilmcl said:


> I've never said that the forum Sponsors are not important to keeping this place going but that doesn't mean there should always be a bias to discussing and reviewing their products to the exception of others. Most forum members wouldn't want that and I'd doubt the forum sponsors themselves would want it too.


my question to you and anyone else is,
what is wrong with these companys having to sponsor DW first, then they can have reviews and the business that comes from it.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

cheekymonkey said:


> my question to you and anyone else is,
> what is wrong with these companys having to sponsor DW first, then they can have reviews and the business that comes from it.


Must admit he does have a point:wall:

I do believe sponsors who back the site should have a better crack of the whip than those that don't.

Maybe just me!!


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

Got to have reviews like this to maintain the sites credibility really, and fact is most of the sponsors really look after customers generated on here in my experience, so just from a review unless its a amazingly new product i have never seen anywhere else will not convince me personally over a sponsor perhaps who has looked after me. 
We are all adult enough to take these reviews with a pinch of salt anyway.


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Andysp said:


> Must admit he does have a point:wall:
> 
> I do believe sponsors who back the site should have a better crack of the whip than those that don't.
> 
> Maybe just me!!


Who's to say they don't. I'm all for this but not to the exclusion of anything else.


----------



## phooeyman (Jul 13, 2016)

neilmcl said:


> Who's to say they don't. I'm all for this but not to the exclusion of anything else.


Well they do because they have their own sections to promote their products!!! And have the option to organise group buys and specials etc....


----------



## robinh112 (Sep 2, 2014)

I ordered two of these and totally agree with Brian its the best towel I have owned and at a good price point. I understand about them not being a forum sponsor but the discount makes up for it, the code didn't work for me at first but after a quick message on Facebook it was sorted straight away. I would highly recommend.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> wow so they offer a 15% discount on 1 product, how many towels do you think they will sell due to your review, its all extra revenue and the cost was 1 towel.there are sponsors who have towels that are just as good.
> There are products i use that are not available of DW sponsors, i dont mention them on here, but your not just suggesting it your using DW to advertise them, if they want the business that can be produced by DW, then whats wrong with them putting something in first, and not just a free towel.
> Whats wrong with showing some respect and supporting those who help keep DW running, like the way it use to be on here, seems some newer members are more concerned about themself


If you read the recent sponsor addition you will see Feck's Philosophy is now sponsoring the forum, one less thing for you to complain about :wave:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh back for round two, just going to put the kettle on:lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Lets keep it friendly chaps please -


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Lets keep it friendly chaps please -


Didn't you know, they are best of buddies


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Brian1612 said:


> If you read the recent sponsor addition you will see Feck's Philosophy is now sponsoring the forum, one less thing for you to complain about :wave:


Thank you Brian, but i had already noticed it and welcomed them to the forum.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

is the discount still available on these, might get one now and see what all the fuss is about


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

cheekymonkey said:


> is the discount still available on these, might get one now and see what all the fuss is about


you gotta be kidding me 
Discount code 'FPcrew15'


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> you gotta be kidding me
> Discount code 'FPcrew15'


Well they are now sponsors and the towel does sound good.
wonder what the chances are of a group buy:thumb:


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Have to wait and see cheeky but I am sure he would be happy too if there is enough interest in a GB.


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's a Tenna for ffs lol?!!


Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

graham1970 said:


> It's a Tenna for ffs lol?!!
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


Is it??

It's coming out £15 with P&p for me?!?


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

Morning all yes the discount code is still on FPcrew15 and it's for the Detailing world members of all products 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

cheekymonkey said:


> Well they are now sponsors and the towel does sound good.
> 
> wonder what the chances are of a group buy:thumb:


Like Brian said if there is enough interest of course we are up for a group buy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

MarkusF said:


> Like Brian said if there is enough interest of course we are up for a group buy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes please! :doublesho wouldn't mind one in the Mohican either :lol:


----------



## 1mb (Feb 19, 2017)

Ordered one for my father. Will see how it compares to my Wooly Mammoth and Britemax Uber


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Great review as usual Brian, I'm tempted by one of these for using with a qd for drying :thumb:


----------



## Naith (Sep 23, 2012)

Another member interested in a group buy here... ;-)


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

Did somebody say group buy. Would be interested in that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

ah234 said:


> Yes please! :doublesho wouldn't mind one in the Mohican either :lol:


We have the Mohican on a spring sale atm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

I've just placed an order for one amongst a few other items and applied the discount code

However I thought £10.05 for 1st class recorded and £6.05 for 2nd class recorded a bit steep. Have you looked at other postage methods? Myhermes would only cost £2.79 which is also tracked up to 2kg.


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

18ME said:


> I've just placed an order for one amongst a few other items and applied the discount code
> 
> However I thought £10.05 for 1st class recorded and £6.05 for 2nd class recorded a bit steep. Have you looked at other postage methods? Myhermes would only cost £2.79 which is also tracked up to 2kg.


Hi 
Thanks for bringing this to our attention there might be a glitch with the posting and we will look into it and offer you free postage on your next order 

Markus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 18ME (Jul 9, 2006)

MarkusF said:


> Hi
> Thanks for bringing this to our attention there might be a glitch with the posting and we will look into it and offer you free postage on your next order
> 
> Markus
> ...


Hi Markus,

Thanks for your response, I didn't realise that the postage was calculated wrong on your website, I just thought that was your normal delivery charge hence my post.

Thanks for your offer of free postage on the next order although not sure when I'll need to order next. Should I add a remark on the next order or email you beforehand?

Cheers

Martin


----------



## MarkusF (Feb 24, 2017)

18ME said:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> Thanks for your response, I didn't realise that the postage was calculated wrong on your website, I just thought that was your normal delivery charge hence my post.
> 
> ...


Hi Martin.

A remark on the next order is fine 

Regards 
Markus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

